# Trailer Jack Grease?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Is it the actual jack handle that's hard to turn? You might try squirting some motor oil or WD40 on the handle and let it run down into where it joins with the jack. 

How old is the trailer? If you've had it a long time, the jack may be getting ready to let go. Mine did that, and I had to have it replaced.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Is it the actual jack handle that's hard to turn? You might try squirting some motor oil or WD40 on the handle and let it run down into where it joins with the jack.
> 
> How old is the trailer? If you've had it a long time, the jack may be getting ready to let go. Mine did that, and I had to have it replaced.


Yes, it's very hard to turn. We put WD40 on it and it's a little easier, but I think it's still harder than it should be.

It's a 1979 model and I'm pretty sure it's the original jack, so you're probably right. How much did it cost you to have it replaced?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, I don't have a gooseneck, so it might be more expensive than a bumper pull, but I got one for less than $50.00 at Northern Tools. However, I had someone who could replace it, so I didn't have to take it to a trailer repair place.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

When mine got bad it was no longer the grease but time for a new jack.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Mine has a insert for a grease gun to shoot grease into it. You need a titaninium(sp) type grease for it. Put as much as you can on the gears in the tube.Then hook up the trailer and jack it up and down as to work the grease into the gears. If that doesn' work you may have to replace it.The handle only turns the gears in the leg box. It has no grease areas.. Good Luck


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL they are called zerts or nipples. I would be afraid to go to a trailer place and ask where my grease insert was


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

WickedNag said:


> LOL they are called zerts or nipples. I would be afraid to go to a trailer place and ask where my grease insert was


:wink: But I would... I do most of my trailer maintenance myself,even the brakes, not hard to do...unless your totally blonde I just couldn't remember the correct word for the fitting..


----------

